
Air travel shows what happens when we give companies ruinous power over us - adam
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/air-travel-shows-what-happens-when-we-give-companies-ruinous-power-over-us/2019/11/26/6e3ce96c-0bb7-11ea-bd9d-c628fd48b3a0_story.html
======
fargle
What a disaster. There is no doubt that was an epically awful experience.

Yet I fail to see at all how it was everyone else's fault. You pay the
landlord and uber the price that the market sets and you are free to not do
so. The points about being a tenant vs. owner, of your John Deere, your phone,
your car are more accurate, but all of these are totally off-topic.

To travel with inadequate funds, to not be able to afford a couple days in a
hotel if need be, or a rental car, is just foolish. To do so during a huge
storm on some of the busiest travel days in the year is asking for trouble.

What does the author expect that with 50,000 or 100,000 other travelers
delayed due to weather, that American (who he paid a couple hundred bucks) is
going to magically part the clouds, make aircrew and equipment show up, and
fix his personal planning problem?

Or maybe they should comp everyone hotel rooms for a weather issue? If they
did that they'd be out millions and soon be out of business. And as irritating
as the airlines are, they are way better than walking.

Lesson #1: whenever you travel, have contingency plans. Don't expect the
airlines to have them for you. I learned that on 9-11-2001. Good thing I had a
rental car and could drive home.

Lesson #2: don't expect businesses to set prices and/or provide services based
on what _you_ desire or need.

